# algae vs light balance



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I've read somewhere that algae is caused by an incorrect balance of lighting. Is that true ? I have a lot of watersprites and duckweed and I let my lights on for a bout 12 and sometimes 14h a day. I also add some liquid fertilizers. I'm tired of cleaning my glass so is there a way to eleminate the algae that grows on the surface of the glass ? Thanks!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yes, there is a way to slow algea down very much. It is finding the right balance between light, nutrients, and CO2, if you have it.
This requires patience, and experimentation. It might take a good while to find your tanks 'niche'
In the mean time, you will have to deal with algea maintenance. It comes with the territory








Algea mostly means you are not feeding your plants enough. If a nutriend bottoms out, algea bloom. Also, if you have too many ferts in the tank, the same can happen.
If you have 1-1.5, or even 2wpg, you could very well be ok without CO2. But using it never hurts. 
If you get frustrated after a good while, and have not found the 'balance' your tank needs, try using flourish excell for a week and see what happens. If it stops algea, chances are it is needed


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok thanks for the help dippy ! I also have that bown algae on the bottom of my substrate and rocks. I only have about 1.2 wpg for the moment and I don't plan to use co2. I already use some plants fertilizers (Plant Gro by nutrafin) so what's the difference between that and the flourish excell ?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

matc said:


> ok thanks for the help dippy ! I also have that bown algae on the bottom of my substrate and rocks. I only have about 1.2 wpg for the moment and I don't plan to use co2. I already use some plants fertilizers (Plant Gro by nutrafin) so what's the difference between that and the flourish excell ?


remove the brown stuff, it is normal.. bacteria. if you want to be sure it is bacteria, smell it.. *phew* -it will go away quick as long as you remove it.

1.2wpg for low light plants is fine w/o CO2. Just make sure your nitrate is between 10-25ppm, phosphate .5-2ppm, and use a better micro fert, like flourish comprehensive, or tropica master grow. I used that plant gro stuff b4, and I didn't like it.
the excell is a carbon source. If you get brush algea or something really bad, try using it, it kills many algea forms, and is great for yoru plants. 
don't go over 12 hrs of light either


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

matc said:


> I've read somewhere that algae is caused by an incorrect balance of lighting. Is that true ? I have a lot of watersprites and duckweed and I let my lights on for a bout 12 and sometimes 14h a day. I also add some liquid fertilizers. I'm tired of cleaning my glass so is there a way to eleminate the algae that grows on the surface of the glass ? Thanks!


Like DiPpY eGgS says many things and their balance affects the growing/blooming of algae.
Lighting is only one part of it. Usually it is a good way to start with, because a proper light for aquatic photosynthesis really does harm many algae groups.

It has been found that most algae take use of yellow-green light and deep blue light (near UV). There are diffenrencies in light absorbsion demand between algae and higher plants (Macrophyta). It should be born in mind that algae have develeped quite early in to this planet.

So for example fluorescent bulbs with 10.000 K or even 17.000 K can be used to promote aquatic photosynthesis and to harm algae. But when you have reached the balance and algae is no longer a problem to you, you may find that natural day light bulbs (6.500 - 7.000 K) are even better for your plants. These also have higher emission power (lux).

Regards,


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Ok thanks for your help guys ! I'll try different things with my lighting and I'll get the flourish bottle next time


----------

